# What do you feed 15 -16 wk old pullets?



## Jojocag (Jul 19, 2012)

I have an adorable flock of 6 pullets (2 RIR, 1 Sultan, 1 Cochin, 1 Buff Orpington and 1 Amerucana. These ladies are 13 wks old. What chicken type of chicken feed do you give this age chicken? I stopped giving them the medicated starter feed at 6 wks and was giving them game bird developer feed given to me at the feed store. Now I went back and they told me to continue giving them the medicated starter feed till they were laying? I am confused?!
What do some of you use?


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

I would use the starter food until they start laying then use your other food.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I would feed a product similar to Purina Flock Raiser. Or start them on laying pellets a little early.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Start with crumbles and then move on to pellets after the layer crumbles are gone. Also i supplement with manna pro egg maker in my young hens/hens crumbles, it's a small bag with a measured scoop inside, I mix it by the handful 1 handful to 5 scoops of feed mixed well. I only feed 1 scoop every other day, they free range sun up to sun down. But that will help your young layers to be very productive hens.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine are on growers pellets


----------



## ChickenDiva (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't make it hard and allow marketing ploys to get your money. Simply continue to feed them their 'starter food' (I use a meal/mix/mash of ground corn, oats and grains) and slowly add the adult food until they are grown.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I fed Purina Flock raiser from day 1 until about 18 weeks old. Now I dont buy commercial feed at all, just free range and scraps. Everyone is happy , healthy, and I stil get eggs. Plus now I save $60 a month.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I feed chick starter until they are 12-14 weeks, then I mix 25% layer pellets in for one week, then 50% the next week, then 75% the next week and then the last week is 100% layer pellets. That gets the medication out of their systems before eggs come.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

mine dont like the starter, they dug right in to the hen scratch ... like the rest of the chickens... but mine are outside and eat everything they can find now.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I never feed medicated starter ... When we have had chicks they get a start and grow crumbles but move them over to our "whole grain mix" as soon as we can.

We have our own "mix" that is used as feed for one and all ... from the horses down to the chickens.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I start mine on a pre-lay 2.5% calcium ration at 16 weeks then layer at 18 weeks.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I turn the new group out w/ the flock,they are introduced to layer feed and cracked corn but I continue feeding them Flock Raiser also, as they are still growing and need the extra nutrition.For "breakfast" they get Sportsmix Orange,a dog food that is small round kibbles,for added protein.They love it.I go out and turn 'em loose and they rush to the front door and wait for me to throw it out.As Dawg would say"it's chicken crack".I use to give it to them in the cold,bug-free months but this flock is addicted to it bad,I almost had a mutiny in May, so they get it all year.


----------

